
Satya Nadella: Windows 10 will be able to 'run on everything' - numo16
http://www.wpcentral.com/satya-nadella-windows-10-will-be-able-run-anything
======
otoburb
Similar to NetBSD's mantra: "Of course it runs NetBSD!" NetBSD is notorious
for being able to run everywhere.

